# Allstar



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

Allstar graphite rod
Classic series 

Great Trout flounder drum inshore rod

Hard to find these older models .

This is the Made in Houston ,TX one.

Cork in great shape was a back up rod for me.


Specs. 8-17lb

Lure 1/4-5/8


$50.00


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

Spinning rod ,

6ft


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Great inshore rod for trout etc.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

What part of Va. you in.? Is it 1pc.? I maybe interested


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if that is $50 shipped i'll take it


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

fish bucket said:


> if that is $50 shipped i'll take it


Talk About jumping in, he hasn't responded to my inquiries yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

Jollymon said:


> What part of Va. you in.? Is it 1pc.? I maybe interested


One piece 6ft . Picked up in 23320 Chesapeake Va.



Sorry Jollymon I respond yesterday after your post but for some reason it didn't upload. Fish bucket I gotta give jolly a chance since there was an error on me or the site.

Fish bucket .price was for pick up .ill check see if I have ship tubes and ill get a ship price .where you located?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Would you ship it and can you estimate that cost


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

Send me ship info and check it out .if within reason ill consider it.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

As per the rules , I'll take it. So there's no misunderstanding with Fish bucket


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

Sold.pending Payment


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

jollyman...really didn't appreciate you copping an attitude with me.......asking a question after you asked a question isn't breaking any rules


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

fish bucket said:


> jollyman...really didn't appreciate you copping an attitude with me.......asking a question after you asked a question isn't breaking any rules


Your question had "I'll take it" as part of the question, I look at as claim jumping. So I don't see that as copping attitude,


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it's done all the time....it is up to seller to either take the offer or answer the question
you got rod so it's all relative now


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

fish bucket said:


> it's done all the time....it is up to seller to either take the offer or answer the question
> you got rod so it's all relative now


Wow, sour grapes,


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

fish bucket said:


> it's done all the time....it is up to seller to either take the offer or answer the question
> you got rod so it's all relative now


You said you'd take it if the shipping was included .... it wasn't. The post didn't mention a thing about free shipping, or ($50.00 shipped)

You technically made an offer that wasn't solicited. 

During which time the two parties were in discussion about shipping expense to the buyer...

Your offer wasn't accepted or ignored. 
I don't think Jollymon was "copping an attitude" he was simply following the rules as outlined. You however were outside the rules with your offer.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for your opinion.........not.
I don't believe I was outside the rules at all.
he asked a question ....they were not in negotiation......
sometimes people will ship at price if asked.....
if a moderator thinks I was wrong i'll accept it.....till then it's a dead issue


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Funds and shipping information sent today .


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2017)

Close thread. Good buyer ,every thing went smooth


----------

